# Zotac Zbox ID80: replacement motherboard available?

## gcasillo

I have a Zotac Zbox ID80, and the motherboard is bad (five beeps). I've tried contacting Zotac to no avail. Does anyone here know if there's a replacement motherboard that will fit in this particular Zbox case? I have a dual core Atom D2700 with nVidia GT520. I see newer motherboards listed on Zotac's site, but they have different hardware that will not fit into my Zbox.

It's a nice enclosure, and I'd hate to just throw it out because the motherboard is fried. Made for a nice MythTV frontend. Thanks in advance for any help!

----------

## Maitreya

Have you tried to resocket the cpu?

five beeps is cpu/motherboard comm failure iirc

----------

## Maitreya

I just googled up that model. Resocket is not really an option I guess.

----------

## gcasillo

Yeah, the CPU and GPU are integrated with the motherboard so it's all-or-nothing I guess. I think I'll just list the Zbox on eBay and note its condition (specifically that it's not working). Maybe somebody who knows a thing or two about these can refurbish it for personal use or some such. It really is too nice of an enclosure to toss out at the next electronics recycling collection.

----------

